# Again??? You've GOT to be kidding me....



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok... I am SERIOUSLY starting to get weirded out by all this "zombie" type activity. THIS clown was supposedly just drunk. The other guy in FL... JUST marijuana.. The guy who ate the dog? Well.. I don't remember.. but c'mon now.. how many attacks is this? :scratch

I guess the only bright side is that none of the victims are "turning" into zombies themselves.. or maybe this is the start of the "Reavers"? (bonus points if you get the reference!)


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

and my wife laughed at me when I brought home the zombie ammo got a box for me and my father in law


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

d_saum said:


> ... or maybe this is the start of the "Reavers"? (bonus points if you get the reference!)


:wave: oooh, me, me, me! :wave:

(paraphrased)


> If they take this bunker, they'll rape us to death, eat our flesh, and sew our skins into their clothing. And, if we're very, very lucky, they'll do it in that order.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

on a more serious note:

We haven't had "zombie" attacks, but the suicide rate amongst the 20-40 age group has significantly increased; enough so that I heard a PSA for free 'depression counseling services' on the radio the other day. :gaah: :dunno:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I seriously am beginning to think that this stuff is just being over reported, like kidnappings where a few years ago. Yes it horrific and regrettable, but without an apparent cause, I am beginning to think it's just media hype. Freak outs happen, Cannibals happen.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> :wave: oooh, me, me, me! :wave:
> 
> (paraphrased)


Ding ding ding... winner.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> I seriously am beginning to think that this stuff is just being over reported, like kidnappings where a few years ago. Yes it horrific and regrettable, but without an apparent cause, I am beginning to think it's just media hype. Freak outs happen, Cannibals happen.


Rabies happens, and you know what we do to *animals* with that.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> I seriously am beginning to think that this stuff is just being over reported, like kidnappings where a few years ago. Yes it horrific and regrettable, but without an apparent cause, I am beginning to think it's just media hype. Freak outs happen, Cannibals happen.


I disagree. You may be right.. but I think the vicious nature of these attacks would've made headlines whenever they first started. You know the old saying.. if it bleeds, it leads. The media would've been jumping all over this a LONG time ago if it had been happening just due to the sheer weirdness of it all and the fascination with "zombies". Just my opinion though...


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

lefty said:


> and my wife laughed at me when I brought home the zombie ammo got a box for me and my father in law


Its all fun and games until your grandma is trying to chew on your ankles! Have no mercy!


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Ok... I am SERIOUSLY starting to get weirded out by all this "zombie" type activity. THIS clown was supposedly just drunk. The other guy in FL... JUST marijuana.. The guy who ate the dog? Well.. I don't remember.. but c'mon now.. how many attacks is this? :scratch
> 
> I guess the only bright side is that none of the victims are "turning" into zombies themselves.. or maybe this is the start of the "*Reavers"? *(bonus points if you get the reference!)


Reavers from Serenity?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

TraumaHawk2011 said:


> Reavers from Serenity?


Aye.. yew bee korrekt!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn. I was gonna guess Firefly!!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Its all fun and games until your grandma is trying to chew on your ankles! Have no mercy!


on the up side the victims have not turned to zombies yet, down side we don't know how its spreads.  not sure if the cop needed a head shot, if not we know the whole head shot thing is wrong, but we will need more than a single well placed shot.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think its HAARP screwing people up.the weaker your mind, the worse it hits you.
OMG all those Bomb0 voters want to EAT ME.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Ok... I am SERIOUSLY starting to get weirded out by all this "zombie" type activity. THIS clown was supposedly just drunk. The other guy in FL... JUST marijuana.. The guy who ate the dog? Well.. I don't remember.. but c'mon now.. how many attacks is this? :scratch
> 
> I guess the only bright side is that none of the victims are "turning" into zombies themselves.. or maybe this is the start of the "Reavers"? (bonus points if you get the reference!)


Firefly. Love the guns on that show.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Calm down, do yourselves a favor, don't watch the news on TV,or the radio,and don't read any news papers for a few weeks, after the 2nd week of not hearing all the garbage, you'll feel better and wonder why you ever watched the so called news at all.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

He's right you know.


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> I think its HAARP screwing people up.the weaker your mind, the worse it hits you.
> OMG all those Bomb0 voters want to EAT ME.[/QUOTEL
> 
> LOL! It maybe from all the chemical saturation from all the chemtrails.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> Calm down, do yourselves a favor, don't watch the nows on TV,or the radio,and don't read any news papers for a few weeks, after the 2nd week of not hearing all the garbage, you'll feel better and wonder why you ever watched the so called news at all.


Very good advice. I do my best to avoid all news media. If its very important it will come across the emergency broadcast system. Othewise the rest of the b s other people will spread around so you will hear about it if you want to or not.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> Calm down, do yourselves a favor, don't watch the nows on TV,or the radio,and don't read any news papers for a few weeks, after the 2nd week of not hearing all the garbage, you'll feel better and wonder why you ever watched the so called news at all.


So the old "ignorance is bliss" method eh? Thanks, but no thanks. I like to stay informed... about everything. And hey.. I AM calm! (no really... I am). Like I said in my first post though, I'm weirded out by this. I don't think for a second that it's "real" zombies and the like... but what's going on is just strange as heck. No denying that!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

d_saum said:


> So the old "ignorance is bliss" method eh? Thanks, but no thanks. I like to stay informed... about everything. And hey.. I AM calm! (no really... I am). Like I said in my first post though, I'm weirded out by this. I don't think for a second that it's "real" zombies and the like... but what's going on is just strange as heck. No denying that!


 what do you need to be informed about?, the wheels are and have been coming off the planet and we,ve circling the drain for yrs., no big deal if you've been getting prepared.The media knows everything that you know except that they see a way to profit from the public. You people that feed off the media commentators and the news are just making suckers out of yourselves and making them rich.That's the only thing that is ignorant.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's one for you all. Just heard on one of our local news channels that this guy has a plan for a "zombie" theme park. Showed the acreage with empty, trashed buildings that looks like a war zone and gave the scenario you would be put through. He only needs another $140,000 to get it going. He'll probably end up making a lot of money. Ha


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

d_saum said:


> So the old "ignorance is bliss" method eh? Thanks, but no thanks. I like to stay informed... about everything. And hey.. I AM calm! (no really... I am). Like I said in my first post though, I'm weirded out by this. I don't think for a second that it's "real" zombies and the like... but what's going on is just strange as heck. No denying that!


The information you get is so watered down and opinionated you are just wasting time that you could spend on something else. Name one thing in the "news" that you have personally affected or changed for the better when you heard it.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

cybergranny said:


> Here's one for you all. Just heard on one of our local news channels that this guy has a plan for a "zombie" theme park. Showed the acreage with empty, trashed buildings that looks like a war zone and gave the scenario you would be put through. He only needs another $140,000 to get it going. He'll probably end up making a lot of money. Ha


I seen that too, I'd go.


----------

